# Schönste deutsch-Türkin?



## betzdorf (27 Okt. 2010)

Wer ist die schönste deutsche mit türkischen Eltern?


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2010)

Ganz klar Arzu Bazman


----------



## begoodtonite (27 Okt. 2010)

als ob nazan so toll wäre... pahhh 

sibel ist eine schöne frau, nicht so eine dahergelaufene madame...


----------



## Airbourne (27 Okt. 2010)

Sila Sahin!!!!


----------



## Crash (27 Okt. 2010)

Schließe mich rolli an und sage *Arzu Bazman*


----------



## Emilysmummie (28 Okt. 2010)

*Sila Sahin :thumbup:*


----------



## Rumpelmucke (28 Okt. 2010)

Meine Ex-Ex-Freundin  Aber die werdet ihr nie kennenlernen  

Ansonsten im TV Sila Sahin (meine Fresse, was für scharfer Apparat  ), und da gibts ja auch noch Sophie (Burcu) Dal.


----------



## Katzun (28 Okt. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Ganz klar Arzu Bazman




dito


----------



## eFeet (28 Okt. 2010)

Idil Üner


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2010)

sibel ist hübsch


----------



## SirBombe (29 Okt. 2010)

also für mich eindeutig Sila Sahin


----------



## lazy85 (29 Okt. 2010)

Für mich ist die Nr. 1 Arzu Bazman. Sie ist perfekt.  Sie hat alles..


----------



## Stoney (30 Okt. 2010)

Nazan Eckes:drip:


----------



## rotbuche (9 Mai 2011)

Na klar! Jetzt Sila Sahin! Mega-heiß!


----------



## Germane20 (10 Mai 2011)

Sila Sahin
Eindeutig


----------



## fellatius (11 Mai 2011)

idil üner

Idil Üner Nude Pictures And Videos | GERMAN CELEBS EXPOSED

http://video.mynet.com/emrusnet/Idil-Uner-Ciplak-Super-Gogusleri/496378/

2. dilara


----------



## collins (11 Mai 2011)

Nazan Eckes...dieses Lächeln


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2011)

was für eine Frage.........

und bei 57% wohl klar beantwortet


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

Ganz klar Gülcan Kamps!
Die Frau ist einfach nur HOT!


----------



## mirona (3 Juni 2011)

idil üner


----------



## Brauni68 (6 Juli 2011)

ARZU BAZMAN! Keine Frage!


----------



## trinaRina (12 Juli 2011)

Nazan Eckes ist eine sehr hübsche Frau aber es gibt auch bestimmt andere gutaussehende türkische Frauen nur leider kennen wir sie noch nicht!


----------



## Elander (2 Sep. 2011)

Ich faht voll auf Gülcan ab


----------



## rotbuche (21 Okt. 2011)

Die nackte Sila sahin!


----------



## Franky70 (22 Okt. 2011)

Ok, ich vote für Vagina Style, Lady Bitch Ray, alias Reyhan Sahin.


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (22 Okt. 2011)

sila sahin!


----------



## Elander (24 Okt. 2011)

Ja Sila Sahin im Playboy ist super heiß


----------



## betzdorf (31 Okt. 2011)

Nachtrag: Aylin TEZEL gehört auch hierher (kannte ich noch nicht, als ich diese Umfrage erstellt habe)!


----------



## shoeslicker (29 Dez. 2011)

Nesrin Samderel:thumbup:


----------



## ilovewetjeans (21 Mai 2012)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz klar Arzu Bazman



Sowieso! Wie konnte die nur in dem Ranking fehlen?
Sie ist rassig und sexy, und sticht alle Genannten locker aus.


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2012)

Nazan ist hübsch, wird aber von Sila mit ihrer hotness geschlagen!


----------



## betzdorf (25 Mai 2012)

*Fehlen von Arzu Bazman*



ilovewetjeans schrieb:


> Sowieso! Wie konnte die nur in dem Ranking fehlen? …



Das Ranking kam von mir. Ist mir trotz Kenntnis dieser Dame bereits zum damaligen Zeitpunkt auch erst _nach_ vollbrachter Tat aufgefallen.


----------



## DJ Peer Siehl (2 Aug. 2012)

*Idil Üner ist superhübsch !!
Meral Perin ist auch sehr attraktiv !!*


----------



## maggiking (4 Okt. 2012)

Nazan Eckes und Sila Sahin sind geil
würde beiden kein nein ins gesicht sagen ^^


----------



## Brauni68 (5 Okt. 2012)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz klar Arzu Bazman



Endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack! :thx:


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

ganz klar, *Arzu Bazman*


----------



## gnu (15 Okt. 2012)

sila sahin


----------



## testuser1234560 (18 Okt. 2012)

Sila Sahin


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Sila Sahin, schön und süß


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

Bahar, Nazan und Sahil


----------



## ShaK (1 Nov. 2012)

Bahar ist sehr schön


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2012)

Ich kenne nur Sila Sahin! Und das reicht auch :WOW: :thumbup:  :thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Nov. 2012)

Azru Bassmann


----------



## kwarnow (1 Nov. 2012)

[Also ich würde mal Sesede Terziyan ins Gespräch bringen.


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Sila Sahin


----------



## TheTux (23 Nov. 2012)

Arzu Bazman :thumbup:


----------



## Lenco666 (10 Dez. 2012)

arzu bazman:thumbup:


----------



## DG5ABR (3 Jan. 2015)

Aylin Tezel gehört denke ich hier auch in die Auswahl!!! Es gibt aber denke ich hier nur Gewinnerinnen! Tue mich mit EINER Auswahl sehr schwer !!!


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Pinar Atalay!


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Fatma


----------



## tvgirlslover (4 Aug. 2022)

Fatma Mittler-Solak 😘


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Sila Sahin


----------

